# Grates



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wondered how many people use grates at the bottom of there cages with both of my cockatiel cages they have grates at the bottom, Ian was looking at a cage in a petstore that had no grate on the bottom and the lady was saying its not good for there feet, I guess its all a personally choice mine very rarely go on the bottom of the cage do any of yours? and do you use grates in your cages?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Most cages I have DO come with grates.

I kept the grates in for the budgies, as i found they are more foraging birds, and liked to play with their poop and the newspaper... which I didn't like.

But for the tiels, i take out their grates for various reasons. 1) I found they are more clumsy, and would trip a lot while walking on grates 2) So if they have night frights, they land on softer solid floor rather than wires 3) when/if they do fall, or even for walking around on the bottom of the cage... if there was a grate i found my tiels tail feathers broke more, which sucked! lol 4) I found tiels were more clumsy and spilt more food, which would waste if they could't get to it (if there WAS a grate on). Where as without one, they can go down to get the millet the dropped, or their sun flower they dropped e.t.c. 

So, i say no grates for tiels, and yes grates for budgies  

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks Kirby I guess my other question was would it be ok to NOT have a grate at the bottom and you answered that  I was just worried about them walking around in there own droppings but I change the paper everyday so I guess that wouldn't be a problem if I got a cage without a grate


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Nope, no problem at all 

I change mine once a week... and my guys never chew their poop, or play in it or anything  I also like to give them those plastic cat balls with the bells inside. They LOVE rolling them around  hehe

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Nope, no problem at all
> 
> I change mine once a week... and my guys never chew their poop, or play in it or anything  I also like to give them those plastic cat balls with the bells inside. They LOVE rolling them around  hehe
> 
> Kirby


Thats a great idea...I never even thought of that as a toy and its inexpensive I am going to get one and see how they like it, I will let you know


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I use grates on both my cages. Always will. I agree they are clumsy. Heck mine use to land on each other. But mine spend more time out of there cage then in there cage. As of right now the tiel cage does not have a grate because i took down the black cage for the new cage and there is only one grate with the tiels double stacked cage. Once the new cage comes the grate will be used. I just prefur to have them in rather then lying around gathering dust.


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

all my cages have grates except one, and i hate it! LOL


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I wouldn't use them for a bird that has lots of night frights (of course, if you have a bird that does, you have to do something about that anyway, but that's kinda off-topic). Not just because they can get hurt if they fall on it, but because they can get stuck in it. Edy once got her wings stuck in the grate that was in her old cage and terrified me because she looked like she was dying, and it had to be scary and painful for her because she kept screaming and woke up my dad (who was also afraid she was dying), so once I got her unstuck... out that thing went. After I got her unstuck, she stayed out with me for a while and I gave her lots of cuddles until we both felt better. It surprised me that nothing was broken.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use grates. I don't want them walking in their poo  . Even if I change the paper every day.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

The weird thing was that in her old cage, Edy would walk around on the grate and pick at her poo, but she quit doing that after I took the grate out. 

She doesn't seem to have problems with the grate in her new cage so far, though.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its better to have a grate at the bottom. Because birds like to walk around on the bottom and they don't want to be walking n there own poo and mess. It's unhealthy to not have a grate. Also it's alot easier to clean the cage when there IS a grate.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I definitely think grates are a must unless you're going to change the paper VERY often. I have a grate in the tiel cage, and the second i take it out they're on the floor walking through their poop, shredding the messy paper and picking up and playing with their poop. If i leave the grate in they don't even go down there.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I must have strange tiels then...lol mine never go to the bottom and I do have a grate on, I took it off just to try it out and they still didn't go on the bottom. I guess for me it doesn't matter if its on or off , I do have to say though I don't agree with it being easier to clean the cage with the grate on I find its more of a mess and actually its more natural enviroment for a bird to not have a grate at the bottom I guess its all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A grate for me is a must. Baby loves to wonder around on the floor alot. She has some toys there and her veggie plate as well. It's weird that yours don't like being at the bottom ...lol..
For easy clean up get a hard bristle brush and just run it on the grate. It automatically unsticks any poop or dried food then just wipe it...

PS. I would stick with the grate..imagine that they step in wet poop...yuck..or even worse..eat veggies with poop on it...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> For easy clean up get a hard bristle brush and just run it on the grate. It automatically unsticks any poop or dried food then just wipe it...


I don't even need the brush, just a damp cloth and it takes a few seconds to wipe any poop away. I do it whenever i change the paper so it doesn't get too dirty at all.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I don't even need the brush, just a damp cloth and it takes a few seconds to wipe any poop away. I do it whenever i change the paper so it doesn't get too dirty at all.


Yea- I barely have to use it on her cage..mostly the budgies..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> PS. I would stick with the grate..imagine that they step in wet poop...yuck..or even worse..eat veggies with poop on it...


LOL.... thanks for the advice, actually no chance of eating poopy veggies I feed them that outside the cage for some reason Georgie likes to sit on top of her cage and eat them so I was able to rig a little plate to stay on top and thats where she eats them and I am serious about not walking on the bottom of the cage she has never done it she climbs everywhere she will climb right across the whole cage to get to the door and climb right out the side of it.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> I wouldn't use them for a bird that has lots of night frights (of course, if you have a bird that does, you have to do something about that anyway, but that's kinda off-topic). Not just because they can get hurt if they fall on it, but because they can get stuck in it. Edy once got her wings stuck in the grate that was in her old cage and terrified me because she looked like she was dying, and it had to be scary and painful for her because she kept screaming and woke up my dad (who was also afraid she was dying), so once I got her unstuck... out that thing went. After I got her unstuck, she stayed out with me for a while and I gave her lots of cuddles until we both felt better. It surprised me that nothing was broken.


It's unhealthy to not have a grate in there cage.Birds are not creatures that stay in the air or trees all the time, they go on the ground and forage etc. Even in captivity in a cage they go on the bottom of there cage walk and chill out.

Would you enjoy living in a house that had no floor and you were always walking on dirt and grime? Well same sort of thing with birds and poo.



Bea said:


> I don't even need the brush, just a damp cloth and it takes a few seconds to wipe any poop away. I do it whenever i change the paper so it doesn't get too dirty at all.


I just take it outside and hose it down on full blast. Takes like 2 minutes.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

> It's unhealthy to not have a grate in there cage.Birds are not creatures that stay in the air or trees all the time, they go on the ground and forage etc. Even in captivity in a cage they go on the bottom of there cage walk and chill out.


Edy only walked on the bottom with the grate in there, though, and I did have a reason for taking it out, which was that I didn't want her to get stuck in it again because she did once. She was on her back with her wings stuck in the bars of the grate and couldn't get out on her own. *sigh* I guess no matter what, the cage can't be completely safe...

Forgot to mention, that was when she was having night frights very frequently. A better cage cover helped with that and she rarely has night frights anymore, so I feel safer with the grate now.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I like the grate actually. It keeps them away from the dropping and mine don't bother to go down there much.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> It's unhealthy to not have a grate in there cage.Birds are not creatures that stay in the air or trees all the time, they go on the ground and forage etc.


Thats debatable that its unhealthy not to have one, many say its unhealthy to have one its not normal for a bird to walk on a grate and its not good for there feet when birds are in the wild and foraging on the ground there not doing it on a metal grate. 
Birds are not constantly foraging on the ground if the cage is cleaned daily there should be no problem with them living in dirt and grime 
Just my thoughts most people don't clean there grates everyday and they get dirty so are they still not walking in dirt?

I started this thread to see if people used them or not I understand everyone has there opinions but there is no need to try and make someone feel bad because they don't use a grate.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It all comes down to cleanliness. I clean my grate every 2-3 days so it doesn't get filthy. If i didn't have the grate i would still clean it that often.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> Edy only walked on the bottom with the grate in there, though, and I did have a reason for taking it out, which was that I didn't want her to get stuck in it again because she did once. She was on her back with her wings stuck in the bars of the grate and couldn't get out on her own. *sigh* I guess no matter what, the cage can't be completely safe...
> 
> Forgot to mention, that was when she was having night frights very frequently. A better cage cover helped with that and she rarely has night frights anymore, so I feel safer with the grate now.


Mystry Mew you took the grate out for a reason and if its working for you thats all that matters  everyone has there opinions, this can be debated till the cows come home..lol they are always going to be people for it and against it I say you do what right for you, you know Edy best and whats right for her no matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have ordered my cage and it comes with a grate. I am leaving the grate on because it comes with pull out trays and if i took one out to change the paper and my cockatiel was to fall it would land straight on the floor. Oww! But don't worry if you don't have a grate. 

~~Sophia~~


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> I have ordered my cage and it comes with a grate. I am leaving the grate on because it comes with pull out trays and if i took one out to change the paper and my cockatiel was to fall it would land straight on the floor. Oww! But don't worry if you don't have a grate.
> 
> ~~Sophia~~


Mine is like that too, they don't usually go down when i have both the tray and grate out, but i know my budgies would duck out in a second if i tried.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i don't think there is a wrong choice with grates. I use mine because i don't have anywere to store them and seeing as the people were kind enough to give the cage a grate i just stick them in. If you chose not to then fine aswell. Mine don't go on the grate much. sonic does when he really wants out but thats pretty much it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yesterday i tried to leave the grate out. I like the look better without it, and would prefer not to have to clean the poo that the tiels must so carefully aim at it.  They were good about it for quite a while, but when i got home from school today, i noticed that some of the poops were crumbled from being chewed. YUCK!  Grate back in, i would rather clean the grate than know the tiels are playing with poop.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Yesterday i tried to leave the grate out. I like the look better without it, and would prefer not to have to clean the poo that the tiels must so carefully aim at it.  They were good about it for quite a while, but when i got home from school today, i noticed that some of the poops were crumbled from being chewed. YUCK!  Grate back in, i would rather clean the grate than know the tiels are playing with poop.


Yeah I think I would rather clean the grate in that case to...lol I have tried it with out the grate on one of my cages I have 2 with grates 1 without, I am home all day and night with the baby and the cage is in the living room so I am able to keep an eye on things and so far I haven't run into that problem yet Georgie never goes to the bottom of the cage she climbs everywhere and climbs right out the side of the cage to get out, the only time Ollie goes to the bottom is if he wants to pace on the grate when he wants out, he is not as big a climber as Georgie is but I found if I took the grate of on his cage he did not go to the bottom and pace because the grate wasn't there so I don't know its still an experiment with trial and error


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well the double flight cage I have only has 1 grate. So when I had to house my birdies in there I gave the grate to the budgies. They are evil and love to chew. When they drop a toy they will go to the bottom to play with it. But it doesn't really bug me if there is no grate. First cage I ever had never had a grate. Although that cage was way to small for a budgie and I regret buying it I never had a problem with them going on the grate. Just personal choice and I don't think it should be a big deal. Great topic to talk about because everyone has different points on this like safety. 

Also if you cage comes with the grate make sure it also has the right bar spacing. I've read before on a Quaker chat that someone bought a cage and the bar spacing for the cage and grate was different which is what can cause trouble.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thats debatable that its unhealthy not to have one, many say its unhealthy to have one its not normal for a bird to walk on a grate and its not good for there feet when birds are in the wild and foraging on the ground there not doing it on a metal grate.
> Birds are not constantly foraging on the ground if the cage is cleaned daily there should be no problem with them living in dirt and grime
> Just my thoughts most people don't clean there grates everyday and they get dirty so are they still not walking in dirt?
> 
> I started this thread to see if people used them or not I understand everyone has there opinions but there is no need to try and make someone feel bad because they don't use a grate.


Yes but in the wild it's not sitting on newspaper waiting to rot, or be cleaned. In the wild it gets covered in dirt, leaves, etc. Plus bugs and insects probably even eat it. Also not to mention that there habitat in the wild is SO much bigger than a cage. If they pooped, they probably wouldn't even be able to find it again since tiel poo is pretty small. 

Birds in captivity are used to things being cleaned etc. Yes they still have their instincts but i think between the outdoor and and indoor issue they would not know the difference since most birds that are in captivity have never lived in the wild before. 

Also like Bea just mentioned, some birds will chew and eat the poop off the bottom. That is definitely not good. I caught Shylo doing that once it was the grossest thing ever. Yes some birds will still pick at the paper through the bars(like my budgies) Some may not even touch the bottom. You may not even notice it. Most birds DO walk on the ground. 

In the wild they are not enclosed in a tiny space, they are spread between great ranges where if they did a surprise they wouldn't stop and pick it up and eat it they would carry on because in the wild they have to work. In captivity they don't really have to worry or work for anything(with the exception of abuse(which i should hope is something which not many people do)) they just play, enjoy life. They don't have to worrey about predators, they don't have to worrey about finding food, they don't have to worrey about finding a safe place to live. 

In the wild you have to remember if they were to sit back and eat their poop a predator would eat them. 


yes i know not everyone cleans their grate every day, or their cage for that matter. In fact i clean mine every other day. 

So please don't start and think otherwise. GRATES ARE A MUST!

Please know your facts before you try and argue them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Yes but in the wild it's not sitting on newspaper waiting to rot, or be cleaned.


This wouldn't occur unless the poop is sitting there for days at a time. Just because you have a grate doesn't mean you shouldn't clean as often. 



Meghanxx4 said:


> In the wild it gets covered in dirt, leaves, etc. Plus bugs and insects probably even eat it. Also not to mention that there habitat in the wild is SO much bigger than a cage. If they pooped, they probably wouldn't even be able to find it again since tiel poo is pretty small.
> 
> Birds in captivity are used to things being cleaned etc. Yes they still have their instincts but i think between the outdoor and and indoor issue they would not know the difference since most birds that are in captivity have never lived in the wild before.
> 
> ...


Honestly, Meghan, this is not an argument- it was just a question to get people's opinion. This does NOT need to turn into one of those, I'm right, you're wrong debates. I prefer grates but you don't see me shoving it down Laura's throat. It's an option. Grates are NOT a MUST- keeping a clean cage is and as long as one can do that it doesn't matter whether they use grates or not. You've voiced your opinion on it already so there is no sense in trying to convince others when they are grown adults and made up their mind on what works best for them.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not trying to convince them. To be quite honest, i don't think an adult and teen are much different. So i have no clue why you threw that in. 

I'm sorry you felt that i was shoving ti down her throat, because i wasn't. I obviously know that just because i have a grate, it doesn't mean i have to clean as often. of course you have to clean at least every couple days. Regardless whether you have a grate or not. 

Yes, grates are a must. You are clearly not seeing my point. How's this, You take out Baby's grate for a week and you report back to us how much her health has dropped down. Perhaps how much poop she's shoved in her mouth? No i can't see you doing this because you love Baby, and you want the best for her health. Well this is all i'm looking out for, for their health.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> I'm not trying to convince them. To be quite honest, i don't think an adult and teen are much different. So i have no clue why you threw that in.
> 
> I'm sorry you felt that i was shoving ti down her throat, because i wasn't. I obviously know that just because i have a grate, it doesn't mean i have to clean as often. of course you have to clean at least every couple days. Regardless whether you have a grate or not.
> 
> Yes, grates are a must. You are clearly not seeing my point. How's this, You take out Baby's grate for a week and you report back to us how much her health has dropped down. Perhaps how much poop she's shoved in her mouth? No i can't see you doing this because you love Baby, and you want the best for her health. Well this is all i'm looking out for, for their health.



This really doesn't even deserve a response. You are not looking out for anybody's health, you just want to prove a point.This thread is not a debate. You stated what you thought and so did everyone else. We are all grown. Leave it alone already.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Yes but in the wild it's not sitting on newspaper waiting to rot, or be cleaned. In the wild it gets covered in dirt, leaves, etc. Plus bugs and insects probably even eat it. Also not to mention that there habitat in the wild is SO much bigger than a cage. If they pooped, they probably wouldn't even be able to find it again since tiel poo is pretty small.
> 
> Birds in captivity are used to things being cleaned etc. Yes they still have their instincts but i think between the outdoor and and indoor issue they would not know the difference since most birds that are in captivity have never lived in the wild before.
> 
> ...


Grates are not a MUST and Yes I have read my facts and I am not arguing them this is not an issue to be argued you have your opinions and I have mine its as simple as that, if newspaper is changed everyday how do you figure its sitting there to rot? When do birds ever sit at the bottom of a cage all day long? if they do then something is not right and has nothing to do with if there is a grate there or not. 

Just to get this straight I am NOT for grates or AGAINST grates I see both sides of the issue and do not fault people for using them and I don't fault people for not using them. 

and as long as we are on facts if you have a bird thats eating its poo then it needs to be seen by a vet a bird eating poo is just not a normal thing for it to do it is a condition known as coprophagia. It can be caused by nutritional deficiencies, environmental factors, psychological problems .


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

My birds don't eat it's poo. It was only once, which by the way is normal. Just like some puppies eat their own poo. Perfectly normal. Yes its extremely gross, but normal.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> My birds don't eat it's poo. It was only once, which by the way is normal. Just like some puppies eat their own poo. Perfectly normal. Yes its extremely gross, but normal.


I was not saying yours eat there poo it was more of a general for anyone with a bird that eats poo you said if birds are at the bottom of there cage they will eat there poo, if you think birds or dogs eating there poo is normal then I guess the avian vet who I got the information from was wrong, and puppies don't eat there poo for no reason either we had that problem with our dog took her to our vets and had to change her food according to the vet its not normal there is a reason an animal will eat its own poo and most times its a nutritional deficiency so I guess she is wrong to. I agree its gross but its not normal.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> This really doesn't even deserve a response. You are not looking out for anybody's health, you just want to prove a point.This thread is not a debate. You stated what you thought and so did everyone else. We are all grown. Leave it alone already.


Excuse me? How dare you say that to me. You claim to be a grown adult, well your sure not acting one. Your not proving anything ALLY. Please, i have not even started on this. I am looking out for the birds health so don't you ever tell me otherwise.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

this thread was started as a question not a debate I am sorry I even started it everyone has there opinions and lets leave it at that I don't need anyone looking out for my birds health thats what I have a vet for.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Please keep this as a friendly discussion. We all have our opinions and they are not worth fighting about. If the thread doesn't calm down i will close it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Please keep this as a friendly discussion. We all have our opinions and they are not worth fighting about. If the thread doesn't calm down i will close it.



CALM:


----------

